# Thinking of changing my hair style...



## richtung

Hey all,

Been thinking of changing up my hairstyle for a while now. For the past 12 years or so, its been a straightforward 1 back and sides and 2 on top. In the last few months, changed it slightly with a 0 back and sides, medium fade and 1.5 on top:

This is me a few days after haircut (my hair grows back quite quick): 









Was thinking of keeping the short back and sides with the fade but leaving the top to grow and have a side parting. Watching Bryan Adams on NYE with his style has given me an idea of the kind of look i want to go for: 









a pic from behind:









from the side:









So, where do i start? I tend to get my haircut every 2-3 weeks as i look daft when the sides start to grow out. Im thinking start to let the top grow out whilst keeping the back and sides short - maybe within a couple of months the top will be long enough to comb over and have a parting put in?

Any advice would be most welcome!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Kerr

What about a ginger perm?

Something, loosely, like this.


----------



## richtung

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA - Thats my new Twitter profile pic!!

Edit - on a serious note. My family would disown me if i went ginger...


----------



## Kimo

I was thinking more along these lines personally


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Grow it and get it cut like Hector Bellerin.

That would suit you.


----------



## RP84

You'll need to go to a barber and show him what you want,

Then on a weekly basis you'll need to trim the sides so it looks neat while the top grows, (you'll need to cut the top too to shape it)

4-6 weeks you'll have the look you want.


----------



## Alfieharley1

As above good shout ^^
I've decided to grow a top know but without the silly short sides


----------



## danwel

Some Quality responses in this thread. Always count on kimo for the standard pi55 taking response and it took some doing but typically dj x ray to manage to turn a hair cut conversation to something to do with the Gunners takes some doing.

It did tickle me lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Some Quality responses in this thread. Always count on kimo for the standard pi55 taking response and it took some doing but typically dj x ray to manage to turn a hair cut conversation to something to do with the Gunners takes some doing.
> 
> It did tickle me lol


Pure coincidence Daniel.

Just happens to suit his head shape.

I'd say Kerr smashed it tbh.

Kimo just feeding on scraps


----------



## Pip66

I was thinking the same the other day..... But sitting in the chair.......
Said usual !!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Trouble is, everyone has similar cuts these days, I like to come individual.

My hair is like Pelle (Southampton) and has been for 3 years.

Now most peeps are busting similar. Was in the barbers last week and felt to just just tell him number 1 the lot.


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Pure coincidence Daniel.
> 
> Just happens to suit his head shape.
> 
> I'd say Kerr smashed it tbh.
> 
> Kimo just feeding on scraps


Correct mate i got the posts the worng way round, Kerr smashed it and Kimo as you say just feeding on the scraps.

It still took some doing to mange to turn this conversation into something about the gunners so i take my hat off to you lol


----------



## rf860

If you go to a good barber he will be able to tell you if that style of haircut works for the shape of your head and face. 

So many guys going about just now with the really short back and sides with the quif hairstyle these days that just don't suit it.


----------



## richtung

DJ X-Ray said:


> Grow it and get it cut like Hector Bellerin.
> 
> That would suit you.


As a Spurs fan, i would have to see your Hector Bellerin and raise you with Toby Alderweireld:










Maybe not as long on the top but similar style.


----------



## richtung

RP84 said:


> You'll need to go to a barber and show him what you want,
> 
> Then on a weekly basis you'll need to trim the sides so it looks neat while the top grows, (you'll need to cut the top too to shape it)
> 
> 4-6 weeks you'll have the look you want.


On my next visit in a couple of weeks, i'll have a chat with him to see what would suit my head shape but yes, I would need to keep the sides trimmed to keep it looking neat whilst the top grows.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Kimo

Sorry

Just don't think carrot top was his thing, black is much more fitting


----------



## danwel

Kimo said:


> Sorry
> 
> Just don't think carrot top was his thing, black is much more fitting


Have you seen his face??? No hair cut can fix that !!!! lol

DISCLAMIER: just incase that is taken as offensive i am joking


----------



## richtung

danwel said:


> Have you seen his face??? No hair cut can fix that !!!! lol
> 
> DISCLAMIER: just incase that is taken as offensive i am joking


:lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

I am a Chinese guy with hair like steel.
My Barber often tells me that the cuttings can actually pierce skin!
I've always had short hair like you but years ago I tried long hair with a parting.
Problem is, once the hairr got long it just went straight up.
Just looked like a big afro! :lol:
It would only go into a parting once it reached over 4 inches long and that's with lacquer!
Hope you have better luck than I did.
I just accept my hair and make do with a U.S army jarhead cut :lol:


----------



## pajd

DJ X-Ray said:


> Trouble is, everyone has similar cuts these days, I like to come individual.
> 
> My hair is like Pelle (Southampton) and has been for 3 years.
> 
> Now most peeps are busting similar. Was in the barbers last week and felt to just just tell him number 1 the lot.


What stuff do you use on your hair? I'd like to grow mine a bit but each time it gets to a certain length it gets out of control so I just get it cut short again


----------



## eibbor

I was certain this was going to escalate into one of those epic photoshop threads!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

HEADPHONES said:


> I am a Chinese guy with hair like steel.
> My Barber often tells me that the cuttings can actually pierce skin!


Is this him?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

golftdi said:


> What stuff do you use on your hair? I'd like to grow mine a bit but each time it gets to a certain length it gets out of control so I just get it cut short again


I use something called Dax, or Brylcreem original.


----------



## Kimo

I'll never use dax again, my mate used it on my hair and took over a week of washing twice a day to get it out -.-

Brylcreem is greasy too, don't find it to hold as it's itchy and makes me feel dirty

I use a range of vo5 depending what style I'm going for, only thing I have that'll hold all day but wash out easily with one wash


----------



## alan hanson

the days of using 50p tubs o gel slime i mean gel gone then? 

bring back the undercut and curtains i say


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kimo said:


> I'll never use dax again, my mate used it on my hair and took over a week of washing twice a day to get it out -.-
> 
> Brylcreem is greasy too, don't find it to hold as it's itchy and makes me feel dirty
> 
> I use a range of vo5 depending what style I'm going for, only thing I have that'll hold all day but wash out easily with one wash


Lol! Yeah it's potent gear mate.

What one did you use Kimo?

The blue, 'short and neat' one is ok I find, but the green or some of the others are a major contract to wash out you're right...could probably use it on a motor man!

Not sure if I've tried VO5. One of my sisters is a hairdresser and I got some gel by Paul Mitchell which was good gear, but dear.


----------



## Kimo

I get vo5 when it's on offer in supermarkets lol

Errr the red one I think, I told him I wanted decent gear, worst day of my life. Went work the next day after 4 hair washed and it was still stuck up lmao


----------



## Kerr

V05 does loads of hair creams now and most are blue tubs.

I've to buy the thickening one these days. It works, but not to the scale I need. :lol:


----------



## IamDave

I can never get away with hair styling stuff no matter what I use it still looks like absolute **** I just seem to have unstylable hair but then again I'm not exactly a style guru!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Vo5 Matt clay for me


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> V05 does loads of hair creams now and most are blue tubs.
> 
> I've to buy the thickening one these days. It works, but not to the scale I need. :lol:


Haha I've got the opposite problem Kerr boy- my hair's too thick! 
My nan 's mum was a romany gypsy, perhaps it's that? Dax is the only thing that really works on mine.
My missus prefers me to have a number 1 all over tbh.
Which i'll probably do soon. Less maintenance.


----------



## alfajim

alan hanson said:


> the days of using 50p tubs o gel slime i mean gel gone then?
> 
> bring back the undercut and curtains i say


lol i had an undercut and curtains. oh the memories. it's a no1 all over for me these days, well what hair i've got 
used to like fish products when i had hair.


----------



## suspal

Puffter hair styles get yah Bic out lol


----------



## Kimo

suspal said:


> Puffter hair styles get yah Bic out lol


Might get mine done like yours next time lol


----------



## suspal

Kimo said:


> Might get mine done like yours next time lol


can't go wrong with bald.


----------



## pajd

DJ X-Ray said:


> I use something called Dax, or Brylcreem original.


Yeah Ive used Dax (blue tin) but found it very oily


----------



## Pittsy

suspal said:


> can't go wrong with bald.


Ain't that the truth brother :thumb:


----------

